# Avoch & Rosemarkie



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

In the 50's and 60's there were a few boats with the surname McLeman eg Maggie McLeman out of Avoch or Rosemarkie, probably Inverness registered.
I'd be grateful if anyone has any info on the name especially any Peterhead and Burghead connections of the family. Please PM me with any info.


----------



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Is there now a Cafe situated where there used to be a petrol station ie...near the dock.
Have not been to the area for several years but understand that it was the intention of a well known Actress to set up a Cafe there
Best wishes
Bert.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

No its just waste ground at present. Penelope Keith (Margo Leadbetter in The Good Life) lost her appeal after she'd paid £80,000 for the plot. It's been a long battle, too long to tell here - best google Penelope Keith + Avoch for all the coverage.


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Thanks for that information. Expected to find a Cafe there when,hopefully,I visit my favourite camp site at Rosemarkie next year. Expensive bit of useless land
Thanks again
Bert.


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

Bert,

I pass Rosemarkie camp site quite often on walks to Chanonery Point. It's certainly an excellent camp site set between the beach and the golf course plus the bonus of frequent sightings of dolphins. Certainly good place to relax.

Mike


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Mike Yes lovely camp. Been there many times. Cafe rejection was quite interesting to read. Lot of cash for so little ground. Great friendly garage there on the same side as the Police station. He has helped me out a couple of times.
Nice people there
Bert. ar


----------



## Kenny&Debra (Sep 20, 2008)

*Last time I was over seeing Mum and Dad it was all weeds there Bert ! So sad the petrol station went anyway....used to get great crack with all the locals there ! That area used to be so busy...the petrol station, dock full of fishing vessels and all the nets on the fences on both sides the way into Avoch as far back as I can remember...now all gone.
Also the caravan site is down the brae and along the road a wee bit from my family home(next to Marine)....let me know when you go and I'll come over and meet you....my dad(79) goes to ploughing matches with a Dalgetty from Tore by the way...wonder of it is your old Navy pal ???*


----------



## bert thompson (Nov 28, 2005)

Will do
We have a date
Bert.


----------



## JimC (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's one to test the memory.

Back in 1967, I stayed with my family at a boarding house in Fortrose.
One day we all went out to a very long beach leading out to Chanonry Point.
While walking along, my wife stubbed her toe on something sticking up from the sand. I cleared away the sand round it and found she had discovered a WW1 mine which had been washed ashore many years previously.

We cleared it to fully expose round it and marked it carefully then set off hot-foot to find a policeman. On the way back, I tripped over a root and fell on something hard. It turned out to be a silver pocket watch.

When we got back to the villiage, we were told the local bobby was directing traffic at the manse. Apparently the minister had died and they were selling-off his personal effects.

I eventually found him and went back out with him to the beach. He confirmed our mine find and we went back to the station and phoned Fort George. A bomb disposal team eventually arrived and blew the thing up. The explosion was heard very loudly back at the boarding house.
I handed in the watch and got it back unclaimed six months later.

Incidentally, I was keen on fishing at that time. Just after we arrived, I was out at the lighthouse fishing when a bobby (perhaps not the same one) stopped me and asked for my fishing license. I told him I didn't need one to fish in the sea. He said 'I know' but we're trying to set-up a local fishing club'. Do you need a license now?

Jim C.


----------

